# Red Zebras



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought I'd post some pics of my Red Zebra "breeding colony" 6 females and two happy males. They were supposed to be juveniles BUT as you can see there are fry in the tank, Now I have at least 3 generations of fry and am setting up a 20 gal tank to hold them (if I can catch them). Maybe I'll get lucky and find some takers for these when they get bigger. Sorry for the blury fry, my first attempt at pic's


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Great cichlids... Very friendly


----------

